# Email address and phone numbers



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

*Email addresses and or phone numbers written in any format are not allowed on the forum, this is for you security. Forums are constantly read by spammers looking for you email address and of course no one knows who is reading your phone number. 
We have a private message facility for regular posters.

Maiden*


----------

